# Why ? moustache ?



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Why ? moustache ?

I am surprised what result is.
I use 3/8" UpCut spiral bit.
When I use 7/32" UpCut spiral, it is not bad result.
But this time, what has happened ?

A matter of dia. of bit ?
A matter of bit itself ?
A matter of my bad way of route ?
A matter of a derection of a grain ?

Please teach me a good way to No-moustache-routing.

By the way, how do you call that kind of moustache ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

It may not be the bit but it can be,, it may be a green wood or to say not dryed out but you may want to try a down cut bit it will push the wood fibers down or try a skew type router bit.

Shear Angle Straight Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_strai.html#shear_angle_anchor

=============


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Benny - I am sure Bj knows far better than I, but I have that same problem when I use select pine. I noticed that even cutting some lumber that has the wood fibers showing (mustache) like that - either has a different moisture content or pitch content. The saw dust when routing or sawing sticks when it is cast away from the lumber and onto the tools. 
I assumed (should never do that) it was moisture or pitch?
The one thing that I found that helps with the bit not creating the mustache or wood fibers showing is to take a utility knife and score the line that you are going to route. This pretty much eliminates the problem.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Pine is notorius for this effect. Mainly due to the moisture content. Keep a small file on hand or sandpaper to clean it up.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bj san, Fourleftpaws san, Ken san,
Thank you for your guidancable(? guidance + able = adjective) reply.

A moisture-contained pine is the worst selection, isn't it. 
But I think it is an interesting that the way to solve a high-tec problem is not a high-tec way like using knife or sand paper.
This time I used sand paper.
But next time, I will try to knife.

Adding bit, at this time, is not accepted. Because I bought a camera, so few money in my pocket.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Dovetail joint.

The first post of dovetail joint.
It is not good yet, but I will keep trying.
So, please advices for next time.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny, I would be very happy if all the dovetail joints that I've made over the years were as good as yours. Excellent looking draws.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

They look pretty darn good to me there Benny! Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

You did a 1st.class job 

I have only one suggestion for the next time ,,, use only 2 bits ( dovetail and the 1/4" one) 

Dovetail for all the joints and the 1/4" bit for the slots for the bottom..

The dovetail bit will do it all, the best part it will lock in all the parts.
I know you will see many use 3 bits ,the dovetail,the 1/4" and a 1/2" one on the back slot,,to hold the back in place..just one less step and it does not need any type of metal fastners to hold it in place..

see snapshot below



===========


Benny LaBaw said:


> Dovetail joint.
> 
> The first post of dovetail joint.
> It is not good yet, but I will keep trying.
> So, please advices for next time.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Those are excellent Benny. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very good Benny san.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you for encourage posts.
Now I really realize how fan woodwork is and also how difficulty router operation including selection of bits is.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Benny, woodwork is fun. You were not happy with the joints you made because they were not perfect. Perfect is not required. Perfect comes down the road with much practice. The joints you made are very strong and will last for many years. Good job!


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, it is "FUN".
Thank you for a correction.
But now I am a router FAN.


HAPPY
Like as Mike san's post, I am not happy with a result.
A setting height of a bit, selection of a bit, operation of a router, all of ways I am amateur in, I understand well. After a year, I may be used to do it. All I have to do is a practice, isn't it.
But, from another aspect, drawer is not bad. Because I could make it without a NAIL. 
I had no possibility to make it before having router.

And the help by all of members of this forums, I am getting more and more FUN about woodwork.
Buddha bless you !


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Vety nice Benny! I'm impressed!
Jim


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*Drawers for a BenchDrill flame*

It is almost finished.
Drawers and Flame is not fit well.
But it is enough for putting Bits or etc in it.
Thank you for helps.

*An image #2 is really bad result.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny, the finished bench looks just fine and very strong. Many of us would not want anyone to examine our projects with a magnifying glass. You really are doing very well in quite a short time.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Benny,

Keep going forward, you're doing really well....

Ed......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Benny, if you mark the area on the drawer front that looks too close to the frame with a pencil, you can then remove the drawer from the carcass and do a light sanding where the pencil marks are. This should improve the appearance. You have done a fine job, be proud. Building projects like this one for shop use is great practice for building fine furniture in the future.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That's a great looking bench Benny. You did a good job.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

You posts are great encouragements.
That will turn to an energy of mine to keep on wood-working.
(It is a strange sentence. Please teach me an English-like English sentence)
Thank you very much.


Strength
I missed measurement. So that is resulted. It has a few strength.

Accuracy
This flame is just a bench-like accuracy, as a matter of course, it is my technical accuracy level.
Next time, I will try to make a drawer-level-accurate box.
And also I will try a way of using pencil.

Practice
I understand that making drawer is a good practice.
It is a basic wood-working, isn't it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You posts are great encouragements. This inspires me to keep developing my skills.
Inspire means enthusiasm or an idea that brings joy and energy.

Strength
I miss measured. The result is the cabinet is not as strong as it should be.
Or (I measured wrong)

Accuracy
The spacing around the drawers is uneven. This is due to my skill level. Next time I will improve and make sure everything is square and evenly spaced. I will try the method of marking tight spots with a pencil and sanding for proper clearance.

Practice
I understand that building drawers is good practice.
This is a basic woodworking skill.

The only part I could not figure out was _flame_. Did you mean this poor try at making a bench?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Benny,

I'm in total agreement with Harry. You've done a wonderful job.

The most important message that I've seen in this thread is, "practice". Accuracy, strength, this all comes later, after the practice. From what I have seen, you are doing just fine my friend.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Exercise.

Bj san posted a image of dovetail joint.
Good examples(something what you taught me) of my next trial, I think it is.
That maybe belong to a simple operation. But, as a matter of course, I can not do that yet now.
After I can learn this kind of operations, I can do like "wood hinge" which needs complicated operations.
So, I need many exercises as all members say like as the latest post by Ken san.
Then I know I am very selfish, I ask you all members to show me a good way for exercise and also point out bad results.


Mike san
Thank you for your correction.
I need English skill(?) more than woodworking skill, don't I.
"poor try"? Yes, That's right. Poor result wants me make to change those to materials for cause of flame and smoke. But now I did not accept his(her) wants yet.
It is "frame" I would like to say...

(Flame is a name of cute girl from Thailand whom I met in schMOOze University, when I was younger.)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"(Flame is a name of cute girl from Thailand whom I met in schMOOze University, when I was younger.)"

Benny, when it comes to things of the heart, you're English is perfect.

In fact both you're wood-working and language skills have improved considerably since you joined the forum, keeping up the present rate of improvement will, without you're name, make it difficult to guess who makes the posts.
In case you don't understand what I mean, here it is re-worded.
If in about a years time you post a project that you have made and post it under perhaps the name John Smith, we will think that a new experienced English speaking member has made the post. Keep up you're present rate of progress Benny.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny LaBaw said:


> You posts are great encouragements.
> That will turn to an energy of mine to keep on wood-working.
> (It is a strange sentence. Please teach me an English-like English sentence)
> Thank you very much.
> ...


I'm not an expert in the English language Benny, but I shall try and perhaps others will give their interpretation.

You're posts give me great encouragement and the incentive to improve my skills.

I made errors in my measurements resulting in a weaker structure than I had intended.

I made the bench as accurate as my present skill level permitted.

The next drawer that I make will be like an accurate box because I shall carefully mark each piece with a pencil and ensure that there is an even gap all round.

I understand that drawer making is good basic wood-working practice.

I do hope that this does not confuse you all-together.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Improve

Harry san
You and Mike san's correction make me understand that beautiful English-like expression is very far beyond (of) my English ability. 

I wish I could try to catch you up on language and woodworking.
So please point out my bungles.


----------

